# October 2010 Photo Contest (theme & rules)



## Waterwings (Oct 6, 2010)

Due to my computer crashing a week ago (got shipped via FedEx today for repairs), I'm a bit behind the curve here, and temporarily using my wife's laptop. I'll have a theme for the October contest posted by nid-afternoon or evening on Saturday. 

WW


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay fellas, here it is: The theme for October will be _Outdoor_ Halloween Decorations. 

*Rules*:

1) Photo (that you take yourself) has to be of a Halloween display (in a yard, a decorated house, building, even a boat can be included, etc.)
2) Night-time shots preferred (it's halloween themed  ), but not required.
3) It should be a recent photo (October 2010), and we'll truxt your integrity on that point.
4) People can be in the shot if you like, but not required

Start date: Today
End date: The witching hour, Midnight, October 31st
Prize: Photo on homepage of the site, and a TinBoats spinner lure from Jim.


----------

